# Dialing in a Rane PE-17 via REW RTA mode



## pdxrealtor (Jun 30, 2013)

Is there a guide on how to properly use the RTA mode in REW, so that I may dial in my Rane PE-17?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

This thread might be helpful. 
REW Spectrum /RTA Feature

Basically you use the RTA feature with a pink PN signal. This will get you a real-time frequency response graph: You’ll be able to see changes in response instantly as you move the speakers, mic, etc. – or make an adjustment with a parametric equalizer. Typically for full-range frequency response measurements the mic should be at the listening position and aimed at the speaker – best to measure one speaker at a time, at least initially. However, your measurements are only as good as your mic, so I would _not_ recommend attempting any full-range equalization unless you have a calibrated mic. Using a generic calibration file is okay for “FYI” response measurements, but obviously any equalizing based on a graph that’s not accurate will get you inaccurate equalizing.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jun 30, 2013)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> This thread might be helpful.
> REW Spectrum /RTA Feature
> 
> Basically you use the RTA feature with a pink PN signal. This will get you a real-time frequency response graph: You’ll be able to see changes in response instantly as you move the speakers, mic, etc. – or make an adjustment with a parametric equalizer. Typically for full-range frequency response measurements the mic should be at the listening position and aimed at the speaker – best to measure one speaker at a time, at least initially. However, your measurements are only as good as your mic, so I would _not_ recommend attempting any full-range equalization unless you have a calibrated mic. Using a generic calibration file is okay for “FYI” response measurements, but obviously any equalizing based on a graph that’s not accurate will get you inaccurate equalizing.
> ...


Thanks Wayne. 

I have a cross spectrum caled umik-1, but in any event i will only be eq ing the subs with the rane. I will leave the rest of the eq ing to Pioneer MCACC. 

Ill read that thread.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi Wayne- another question for you. For bass EQ what would be the better choice? The Rane or a BFD? I know the BFD has come neat options that allow you to store several curves, but what about sound quality and overall quality between the two? 

Thanks for any insight you (or anyone else) can provide.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey pdxrealtor,

Overall (e.g. build) quality would only be an issue if you were using these equalizers for their primary intended purposes, that being live sound applications. We don’t schlep our HT gear from one stage to another, which pretty much renders any build quality differences moot. The Rane’s sound quality is good enough for full-range use, while the BFD scores low in that department. However, any sound quality differences between the two won’t matter in the subwoofer signal chain. The main advantage the BFD would have would be that it takes some effort to make any filter changes, while with the Rane’s settings can easily be whacked with the twist of a knob.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jun 30, 2013)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Hey pdxrealtor,
> 
> Overall (e.g. build) quality would only be an issue if you were using these equalizers for their primary intended purposes, that being live sound applications. We don’t schlep our HT gear from one stage to another, which pretty much renders any build quality differences moot. The Rane’s sound quality is good enough for full-range use, while the BFD scores low in that department. However, any sound quality differences between the two won’t matter in the subwoofer signal chain. The main advantage the BFD would have would be that it takes some effort to make any filter changes, while with the Rane’s settings can easily be whacked with the twist of a knob.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Wayne.

I've read they make a cover for the Rane, to prevent knob turning. However, with a used BFD costing under 100.00 , and the used Rane I picked up costing 200..... I'm finding it hard to not exchange it for a BFD.


----------

